# Will I notice a difference with a sound card?



## Darren

Titles says it all. I'm currently using a set of Audio Technica ATH M50's as well as a 5.1 Logitech setup that is alright. I'm hoping to get a Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 set up to replace it and was wondering if I'll really notice much sound difference between my onboard audio and this.

http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-XONAR-He...TF8&qid=1409779298&sr=8-1&keywords=sound+card

Thanks.


----------



## Geoff

For $27, I'd say it would be well worth the cost.  I have noticed quality differences using onboard and some Creative cards, mostly with the software features such as virtual surround sound and different decoders such as DTS and Dolby for the optical out.


----------



## zeppelin04

Please post a review if you end up installing a soundcard.  I recently got the same headphones and have considered adding a soundcard to make the most of them.


----------



## salvage-this

It would help, but only if you connect your m50s to the center out on the sound card.  connecting them to the front panel headers will bypass and add in sound cards.


----------



## Darren

You can connect your front panel connector to the sound card itself rather than the motherboard header. I might swing for it with my birthday money, but unsure if the difference would be noticeable enough to make it worth it.


----------



## G80FTW

WRXGuy1 said:


> For $27, I'd say it would be well worth the cost.  I have noticed quality differences using onboard and some Creative cards, mostly with the software features such as virtual surround sound and different decoders such as DTS and Dolby for the optical out.



I doubt it.  Most onboard sound in good motherboards today is pretty decent, probably better than that $27 card.  

I think my onboard sound is decent.

I havent used a sound card since the early 2000s, because pretty much every motherboard Iv owned since 2007 or so had good enough onboard sound.

Also, why replace a 5.1 Logitech setup with a 2.1 Klipsch setup? I have a 5.1 Klipsch Pro Media setup, granted its older but I dont think they have really changed much, but the subwoofer in it really isnt anything special. Nor are the speakers.

http://www.p4c.philips.com/cgi-bin/dcbint/cpindex.pl?slg=en&scy=ca&ctn=SPA8210/37

Thats what Im currently using, and they sound way better than the Klipsch Pro Media speakers I had.  Pair those with a stand alone powered subwoofer and it would be perfect.


----------



## Agent Smith

Why would you go from 5.1 to 2.1?


----------



## Geoff

G80FTW said:


> I doubt it.  Most onboard sound in good motherboards today is pretty decent, probably better than that $27 card.
> 
> I think my onboard sound is decent.
> 
> I havent used a sound card since the early 2000s, because pretty much every motherboard Iv owned since 2007 or so had good enough onboard sound.
> 
> Also, why replace a 5.1 Logitech setup with a 2.1 Klipsch setup? I have a 5.1 Klipsch Pro Media setup, granted its older but I dont think they have really changed much, but the subwoofer in it really isnt anything special. Nor are the speakers.
> 
> http://www.p4c.philips.com/cgi-bin/dcbint/cpindex.pl?slg=en&scy=ca&ctn=SPA8210/37
> 
> Thats what Im currently using, and they sound way better than the Klipsch Pro Media speakers I had.  Pair those with a stand alone powered subwoofer and it would be perfect.


No way is onboard sound better than a current gen dedicated card.  Onboard sound is decent to good, but a dedicated card is good to excellent.


----------



## Darren

Agent Smith said:


> Why would you go from 5.1 to 2.1?



Current setup has 5 speakers and a sub with I think like maybe 75 watts of power. The Klipsch has 200 watts of power with a bigger sub and higher quality satellites. I can't even get my current speakers behind me so surround sound is useless anyway. I'm looking more at the Logitech Z623 now since they're about 30 dollars cheaper and about the same spec wise and review wise.


----------



## G80FTW

WRXGuy1 said:


> No way is onboard sound better than a current gen dedicated card.  Onboard sound is decent to good, but a dedicated card is good to excellent.



Just because its a dedicated card doesnt automatically mean its better... for $27, i wouldnt expect it to be any better than what my onboard sound offers.


----------



## Geoff

G80FTW said:


> Just because its a dedicated card doesnt automatically mean its better... for $27, i wouldnt expect it to be any better than what my onboard sound offers.


Just compare the specs man, the Asus XONAR blows onboard sound out of the water.


----------



## G80FTW

WRXGuy1 said:


> Just compare the specs man, the Asus XONAR blows onboard sound out of the water.



Well, I suppose I dont have experience with newer sound cards, or really any soundcards outside of Creative. 

But I guess it also depends on what kind of audio your listening to.  As for standard MP3 playback, I couldnt imagine any significant difference in SQ over my onboard sound.  For music production, a sound card is certainly a must as I have done a bit of that on my machine and my onboard sound is not that great for it.

But, my onboard sound does have all the features you mentioned. I have Dolby DTS along with various "virtual surround environments" (which are useless).  The only real drawback I find with my onboard sound is I dont have a HPF. I do have a LPF I believe but I dont have a 5.1 system hooked up to use it. I even have a digital audio output.

For SQ, the speakers will make a much bigger difference.

This is what my board has:

Realtek® ALC 889 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC
- Supports : Jack-detection, Multi-streaming, Front Panel Jack-retasking
Audio Feature :
- Absolute Pitch 192kHz/ 24-bit True BD Lossless Sound
- Blu-ray audio layer Content Protection 
- DTS Surround Sensation UltraPC 
- Optical S/PDIF out port(s) at back panel

I didnt realize it also had EAX:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/productsView.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=28&Level=5&Conn=4&ProdID=173


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> Titles says it all. I'm currently using a set of Audio Technica ATH M50's as well as a 5.1 Logitech setup that is alright. I'm hoping to get a Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 set up to replace it and was wondering if I'll really notice much sound difference between my onboard audio and this.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-XONAR-He...TF8&qid=1409779298&sr=8-1&keywords=sound+card
> 
> Thanks.



I personally wouldn't bother but for 27 bucks if you don't like it at least it's not a lot of money lost so if you want one then get one.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Well the sound quality would definitely be better but it's debatable whether or not you would notice it. For $27 you definitely can't beat the xonar's price to performance. It offers relatively decent THD as well as a 24bit dac, plus it can provide more power for your headphones further reducing the THD at an equivalent volume compared to your onboard. 

So yes, it will sound better than a typical on-board audio but whether or not you will notice it on your headphones is debatable. You definitely won't on your Logitech speakers. From my experience with anything relating to audio it is very susceptible to the placebo effect, especially if you are a novice to the field.


----------



## Darren

I wouldn't expect to notice it with the speakers but MAYBE the M50's. I'll probably just pass on it. Thanks for the suggestions everyone.


----------

